# Michigan/Ohio State herf??



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Guys,

Anyone from Columbus up for a herf this Saturday? I'm sure there are a few BOTLs who don't have tickets to the game like myself.. Anyone have a good location in mind for such an event? Someplace warm to watch the game and smoke would be fantastic.

John


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea John! I'll be setting up for my annual "Night at the Races" Have fun guys!
Bob


----------

